# [Q] How to format install and root BSNL Penta Tpad IS701c



## madmax87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

I own a Bsnl Penta Tpad IS701c Tablet which has the following specification:

1. 1 Ghz Cortex A8 Processor
2. 512 MB RAM
3. 4GB Rom
4. Expandable to 32GB via Micro SD Card
5. HDMI Port
6. One Mini USB and One Full USB 2.0 with Mic Facility
7. VGA Camera

I was trying to root this tablet since it was performing very poorly but wasn't able to do so, so I tried to downgrade it from ICS 4.0.3 to Gingerbread. Flash was successfull but now the tablet is stuck on the Andriod Welcome Screen and I am unable to use the touch screen. Also when I am trying to shutdown it doesnt allow me to do so and Hard Reset is also not working. 

Need your assistance in resolving this problem.


----------



## madmax87 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Resolved: How to format install and root BSNL Penta Tpad IS701c*

Hi Guys,

I previously was looking out for an answer regarding how to upgrade firmware and unlock root access for BSNL Penta Tpad IS701C tablet. After 3 sleepless nights I have been successfully able to do the same and here is how you can restore your broken tablet (if its the case).

Prerequisites:

1. BSNL Penta Tpad IS701c Tablet (at least 50% charged or put on charging and continue)
2. OTG cable
3. Windows XP Operating System (I used the same since I was unable to load the ADB drivers using Win7)
4. Downloaded driver pack from pantel website for your device (For my device, New IS701C 20121201)

Procedure:

1. First of all, Download the Driver Zip pack and unzip it anywhere on your desktop or laptop
2. Next open the unzipped driver pack and run MPTool.exe file.
3. Next step is the connect your OTG cable to your tablet and then your PC/Laptop (Make sure that your tablet is in OFF Condition)
4. Now, insert a pin in the reset hole of tablet and press the Power Button for 5 secs (your tablet will start in Debug Mode and you will find Andriod device pop up on your PC/Laptop by the drive name as Vrdu or something).
5. As soon as the device is connected respective Port name in above picture is highlighted in Green with status as 'Ready' ( Buckle up as your are all set to flash your device)
6. Next up, click on 'Erase' to flash your ROM (this is advised to avoid any boot failures due to some junk data in Rom if you choose to just Download the ROM without Erasing it first, as good as Format your Hard disk and then clean install your OS simple!!)
7. Once done, you will get a pop up message 'Download End' and in background you will see 'Erase Success'.
8. Click on 'Download End' button and then click on 'Download NAND' button. ( Download will start, please be patient while this happening since it will take some time to complete. DO NOT TOUCH YOUR TABLET TILL THEN.
9. Once the download process is completed, you will again see 'Download End' pop up and in background you can see 'Download Success'
10. Next up, to patch your device ID, enter your device number as received with warranty card and click on 'Save and Return' button.
11. Now click on Write Chip ID ( you will get success message as before)

Viola!!!! you have just completed flashing your ROM and installed Andriod ICS 4.0.3 with some prepackaged softs.

Test:

1. Unmount your Andriod Device from PC/Laptop
2. Remove OTG Cable
3. Press the Reset button once ( Device will be shutdown)
4. Press Power button for 5 secs and.........



CONGRATULATIONS....your device is up and running brand new Andriod ICS OS.

Note: The device is powered by VIMICRO VA7882F chipset just an FYI.

Happy Andrioding!!!!


----------



## Dnyanesh60 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Touch sreen problem after flashing*



madmax87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I previously was looking out for an answer regarding how to upgrade firmware and unlock root access for BSNL Penta Tpad IS701C tablet. After 3 sleepless nights I have been successfully able to do the same and here is how you can restore your broken tablet (if its the case).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hay.. after flashing using above method my tablet 's touch screen stopped working. and I am unable to go previous os .... What to do?
In recovery mode tablet shows "update touch screen firmware" How to update It ? Now
my tablet is dead because of no touch screen response. Also tell me how to install old firmware of IS701c using pc or any method for my dead tablet.... Help me, please....... Thanks in advance waiting for your reply


----------



## madmax87 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: To Dnyanesh*



Dnyanesh60 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hay.. after flashing using above method my tablet 's touch screen stopped working. and I am unable to go previous os .... What to do?
> In recovery mode tablet shows "update touch screen firmware" How to update It ? Now
> my tablet is dead because of no touch screen response. Also tell me how to install old firmware of IS701c using pc or any method for my dead tablet.... Help me, please....... Thanks in advance waiting for your reply

Click to collapse



Hi,

The above method is for Penta Tpad IS701c. If you are trying to install this firmware of IS701r it will not work since there is a difference in the touchscreen hardware. Please download firmware from Pantel website for IS701r and try it once.

Always happy to help!! 

Regards,
Sumit Raut


----------



## Dnyanesh60 (Apr 8, 2013)

*to Sumit*



madmax87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The above method is for Penta Tpad IS701c. If you are trying to install this firmware of IS701r it will not work since there is a difference in the touchscreen hardware. Please download firmware from Pantel website for IS701r and try it once.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I have IS701c tablet with 512 MB ram and 4 GB internal and ICS 4.0.3. I formatted tab using new firmware of IS701C of 1GB Ram and 8GB Internal memory and ICS4.0.3, so my tab is now dead because of no touch response. How can i reformat it using old IS701C firmware. i want to use PC instead of formatting using "tablet and memory card method" . Because now my tab does not accept  + and power up button command to format from memory card ( MMC ) since i have formatted using new firmware boot loader and u-boot.bin files are changed. how to format using pc and old is701c firmware? am waiting...................


----------



## madmax87 (Apr 8, 2013)

Dnyanesh60 said:


> No, I have IS701c tablet with 512 MB ram and 4 GB internal and ICS 4.0.3. I formatted tab using new firmware of IS701C of 1GB Ram and 8GB Internal memory and ICS4.0.3, so my tab is now dead because of no touch response. How can i reformat it using old IS701C firmware. i want to use PC instead of formatting using "tablet and memory card method" . Because now my tab does not accept  + and power up button command to format from memory card ( MMC ) since i have formatted using new firmware boot loader and u-boot.bin files are changed. how to format using pc and old is701c firmware? am waiting...................

Click to collapse



Hi,

What OS are you using on your desktop or laptop? I used Windows XP to update flash my firmware coz its comparitively easy. if Win 7, there are problems as Penta tablet is not recognized by default so you need to specify Generic Andriod ADB drivers. Once the Andriod device is recognized Vdfu named drive is opened. and then you can run the VIMICRO tool in the firmware setup you downloaded. Then first erase the rom and install the new ROM. Its fairly easy process if you still have any issues let me know. Old firmware was without HDMI support while new is with HDMI support I flashed with new IS701c firmware.

Regards,
Sumit R


----------



## jaykdodiya (Apr 20, 2013)

my tab's touch also not working after update.but it starts and run with usb mouse.can anyone help to revert back to old firmware.old firmware can be flash from sdcard but after update it not working when i press vol+ and powerbutton there is otion of apply update from sdcard but when i select it start installation but then messege appeare that E:signature verification failed.and worst thing where i live there is no service center of penta.


----------



## .::MEGATRON::. (Apr 23, 2013)

it cant enter to debug mode ....after pressing reset and power button for 5 seconds the tablet is powering on ...



my tab prob :hand on penta


----------



## pissupoosa (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi All,
       Sorry for hacking this post. I bought one BSNL Penta 701c Model, and when I open camera it says "Internal card is empty"" . When I insert the SD card it is not mounted. And the tablet details are

Model Number : 701c
Android  Ver: 4.0.3
kernal Ver : 3.0.8
Build Number : PENTA IS701C 20121012

I was trying to flash my device. But even after enabled USB debugging the device is running in to debug mode. 

I tried this unlock tool mentioned in thread(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1969766) and it says device not found.

Any help ?

Thanks


----------



## PallavP (Jun 12, 2013)

madmax87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I previously was looking out for an answer regarding how to upgrade firmware and unlock root access for BSNL Penta Tpad IS701C tablet. After 3 sleepless nights I have been successfully able to do the same and here is how you can restore your broken tablet (if its the case).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Could you please give a screenshot of the update and the link from where yo downloaded the rom. I think its named angry birds space update on the pantel website. I upgraded it but then my touchscreen stopped working. Please help.


----------



## VK Singh (Jun 25, 2013)

*Two versions of Penta IS701C hardware exist*



PallavP said:


> Could you please give a screenshot of the update and the link from where yo downloaded the rom. I think its named angry birds space update on the pantel website. I upgraded it but then my touchscreen stopped working. Please help.

Click to collapse



There are two versions of Penta IS701C hardware. Build nos 20120717 & 201209xx are considered old and there is a new version 201212xx.

This is amazingly lame on the part of Pantel Tech. They should have changed the model no to atleast IS710d or IS701E. Now when the
above 2 "old" versions hardware is flashed by "new" (angry birds space)  rom/driver version, it causes trouble. TouchScreen problems
are the first headache as the tablet becomes unusable. (Try connecting a mouse on USB port. On my functioning tablet it works nicely).  

Similar problems happen if "new" version hardware is flashed by "old" driver/rom version. I had recently emailed Penta tech support and they
cautioned me against updating my tablet with "new" angry birds space rom version. 

One solution would be to download the "old" version of drivers from the Penta website and flash them.

Regards,
VK Singh

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------




madmax87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I previously was looking out for an answer regarding how to upgrade firmware and unlock root access for BSNL Penta Tpad IS701C tablet. After 3 sleepless nights I have been successfully able to do the same and here is how you can restore your broken tablet (if its the case).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where do you find this MPTool.exe. If it comes along with driver download from Penta website, could you please zip it and
post it here in this forum. The driver package is huge and I don't want to download it just for one tool. 

Actually I want to try to take the backup of the IS701C rom using MPTool. There are many versions of MPTool floating around
on the web for different kinds of devices like pendrives, phones, tablet etc. Right one should be used.

Taking a complete backup image of this tablet is proving to be challenge. It appears there is no recovery firmware compatible with it.
So softwares like ROM manager, ROM Toolbox, Titanium Backup, Online Nandroid all fail to make a complete image of the ROM.

While apps and there data can be backup by Helium backup, the system partitions remain out of reach. It is always good have a
complete backup in case something goes wrong in the future.

Best Regards,
VK Singh


----------



## login33 (Jul 1, 2013)

useful information indeed @MadMax, it worked for me, thanks


----------



## eeepurushoth (Jul 16, 2013)

*After RESET use button  POWER+VOLUME- (volume minus) to get into debug mode.*

All the above steps are working. just after using RESET button use   HOME BUTTON+VOLUME DECREASE BUTTON   to get into DEBUG MODE.

otherwise the tablet do not go into debug mode.

try it. its working well for me.

thank you for the post by MADMAX87.:highfive::good:

helped me a lot


----------



## JPushkarH (Aug 2, 2013)

VK Singh said:


> There are two versions of Penta IS701C hardware. Build nos 20120717 & 201209xx are considered old and there is a new version 201212xx.
> 
> This is amazingly lame on the part of Pantel Tech. They should have changed the model no to atleast IS710d or IS701E. Now when the
> above 2 "old" versions hardware is flashed by "new" (angry birds space)  rom/driver version, it causes trouble. TouchScreen problems
> ...

Click to collapse



How to find which version of hardware i am using .. Some how my tab is dead now

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

I Missed 10 th step .. unable to boot device any solution .. Unable to connect device...:crying:


----------



## oviya (Aug 7, 2013)

*BSNL PENTA IS701C flash issue*



madmax87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I previously was looking out for an answer regarding how to upgrade firmware and unlock root access for BSNL Penta Tpad IS701C tablet. After 3 sleepless nights I have been successfully able to do the same and here is how you can restore your broken tablet (if its the case).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
My BSNL PENTA IS701C was having issues in accessing the Internal & External SD card memory. Hence I have reflashed the tab with the firware from the Patel.in site (IS701C OLD 20120918) with the help of PC & external SD card. Now after flashing the firmware, the Touch Screen is not working (but the SD memory card is working fine). Mouse connection is working fine. I believe the firware version is wrong.

I tried reflashing the version NEW IS701C 20121201, but I couldn't so because the MP tool is not recognizng the device. I have inserted the pin in the reset hole and pressed the Rest and Power button simulatenously for 5 sec. The tab boots normally and the in MP tool the not device is selected and Erase/Download NAND buttons are not enabled. But I am able to access the SD cards from the PC. USB Debug is enabled. Kindly help me in fixing the issue.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nityatripta (Oct 29, 2013)

*To Mr. Pallav.*

29-Oct-13. Dear Mr.Pallav, Your info "Build nos 20120717 & 201209xx are considered old and there is a new version 201212xx." acted upon us as MOST VITAL info.  So, we downloaded the new OS accordingly from Website - mytabletguru [dot] com.  Immense thanks and gratitude.


----------



## sidkumarbrar (Dec 1, 2013)

*Touch is not working.......*

after flashing the rom the touch is not working, then i tried it again but the same problem arises again.......so plzzzz tell me what to do now???? m waiting for the reply.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sidkumarbrar (Dec 9, 2013)

ya same problem with my penta is701c bro, now my tab doesn't repond to the tab keys for going in any mode i am also finding any method of flashing the firmware using pc........but if u finds first then plz tell me.........!!!!!!!


----------



## asad0538 (Dec 28, 2013)

*tab stuck at the boot screen*

hey guys!!
I own a bsnl penta tab is701c and its stuck at the boot screen.
plz help me.:crying::crying:


----------



## ramandeepsingh2212 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Problem In Installing ICS*

I want to know what is this MPTool.exe. I didn't find this in my extract drivers downloaded from Pantel website named "IS701C 2020120717".
Please help me!!!


----------



## madmax87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

I own a Bsnl Penta Tpad IS701c Tablet which has the following specification:

1. 1 Ghz Cortex A8 Processor
2. 512 MB RAM
3. 4GB Rom
4. Expandable to 32GB via Micro SD Card
5. HDMI Port
6. One Mini USB and One Full USB 2.0 with Mic Facility
7. VGA Camera

I was trying to root this tablet since it was performing very poorly but wasn't able to do so, so I tried to downgrade it from ICS 4.0.3 to Gingerbread. Flash was successfull but now the tablet is stuck on the Andriod Welcome Screen and I am unable to use the touch screen. Also when I am trying to shutdown it doesnt allow me to do so and Hard Reset is also not working. 

Need your assistance in resolving this problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2014)

*My SDCARD not responding - Penta IS701C*



madmax87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I previously was looking out for an answer regarding how to upgrade firmware and unlock root access for BSNL Penta Tpad IS701C tablet. After 3 sleepless nights I have been successfully able to do the same and here is how you can restore your broken tablet (if its the case).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, (Mrutyunjoy - this side)

I have a Penta IS701C tablet. It's sdcard is not responding / detecting. Earlier evrything is working fine, but one day while i start the tablet and some of my apps, it give me error sdcard not present / unmounted. When i check the card directly connected to pc it is working. Even i change another sdcard and check it shows the same error. If i unplug the sdcard it shows the message sdcard removed. 

Now i am thinking to format and load the o/s fresh. I have tried your above procedure but the tablet is getting started on normal mode. 

The procedure i followed is " 3. Next step is the connect your OTG cable to your tablet and then your PC/Laptop (Make sure that your tablet is in OFF Condition)
4. Now, insert a pin in the reset hole of tablet and press the Power Button for 5 secs (your tablet will start in Debug Mode and you will find Andriod device pop up on your PC/Laptop by the drive name as Vrdu or something).

Both these step 3 and 4 is not working. But the tablet is getting installed as "Android device in Windows Xp"

Please help me.
Thanks


----------



## ronniebdominic (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is there any way to revert this new firmware to old firmware*

I installed the firmware of the new t-pad is701c instead of the old one,I used NAND MP tool to do this ,Now the tablet is not responding to touches.  Is there anyway to install the old firmware


----------



## yashjn72 (Feb 15, 2015)

*touch is not working*



madmax87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I previously was looking out for an answer regarding how to upgrade firmware and unlock root access for BSNL Penta Tpad IS701C tablet. After 3 sleepless nights I have been successfully able to do the same and here is how you can restore your broken tablet (if its the case).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



touch is not working


----------



## bhupender banga (Feb 24, 2017)

*touch not working after flash penta is701c*

dont know my device id on warrenty card how to know my  device id for patching and how to patch why we need patch i flashed my device with fetchu version device ok but touch not wrking on board id is M717_v06   tab internal memory is 4gb with 512 ram solution for touch working plz


----------

